# florida area-The Great Debate: Heads vs. Feds, Should marijuana be legalized?



## seattle420 (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...5976699.story?coll=orl-news-headlines-volusia

VOLUSIA & CENTRAL FLORIDA THE AREA IN BRIEF 
Should marijuana be legalized?


Posted September 8, 2006 



DeLand -- Legalized marijuana -- good idea or bad? Hear both sides of the issue when Steven Hager, editor-in-chief of High Times magazine, and Bob Stutman, a retired Drug Enforcement Administration agent, discuss whether marijuana should be legalized at a program at Stetson University.

The program, The Great Debate: Heads vs. Feds, will be at 8 p.m. Sept. 20 in Elizabeth Hall Chapel, 421 N. Woodland Blvd. Admission is free.


Details: Shelley Wilson, 386-822-7401 or [email protected].

Kristen Reed, Tanya Perez-Brennan, Amy Limbert and Rene Stutzman of the Sentinel staff contributed to this report.


----------

